# 69 GTO convertible frame top



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all I picked up a 69 project from a buddy and need the entire convertible top frame. Anyone have a source for refurbished top frames or suggestions? There is nothing presently usable with this project. :cheers


----------

